# Just Ordered G0759



## pmason (Aug 28, 2016)

Today just placed an order for a G0759 mill, kept going back and forth between all the options, too many options. I also wanted to thank a fellow member here for providing a coupon.

Now the waiting begins, looks like it will be on backorder.

All I needed was another expensive hobby. I'm lucky or maybe not so lucky that Shars is only 5~10 minutes away from me, MSC Direct, McMaster Carr, and CDCO Tools are all within 30 minutes.


----------



## Texas74 (Aug 30, 2016)

Congratulations and you are a lucky guy having all those places so close by, when ever I pass thru Springfield I stop in by grizzly and I am amazed every time.


----------



## pmason (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, went to Shars yesterday and picked up some items. Taking my father fishing in SE Mo. beginning of Oct. going to try and take a side trip to Springfield. Thinking of picking up the power feed when I'm there.


----------



## Texas74 (Aug 30, 2016)

pmason said:


> Yes, went to Shars yesterday and picked up some items. Taking my father fishing in SE Mo. beginning of Oct. going to try and take a side trip to Springfield. Thinking of picking up the power feed when I'm there.


 

I just installed it on my machine and I love it


----------



## pmason (Sep 13, 2016)

My mill arrived today, lots to learn.
Cleaned it up and went through the break in process was about all I did.
The base was damaged send an email to Grizzly to see what they will do.


----------

